# super sized lingerie



## lottapounds (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey everybody, I am looking for some sexy everyday lingerie. I am especially looking for pretty bras and everyday type thongs. But I can't find any in my size. I looked at biggalslingerie, but their stuff seems mostly dress up for special occasions. I am hoping for some cotton or lace thongs.

I have checked at onestopplus too, and some other places, to no avail. Does anyone have a good resource for big sexy everyday type lingerie? I am a 56d (usually) and wear a size 13 in panties. I can only find about 6 bras in my size and none of them are very pretty or underwire like I need. Thanks. If you can help, my boobs will be eternally greatful.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm going through a Roaman's catalog right now & it seems a lot of the so-called "supersize" bras stop at 54.

Well, at least you have like, 6 to choose from. Being a 56I, I only have 2 styles to choose from, LOL.

The only thing I can think of is dye them, put sequins & rhinestones on them, etc. to try to dress them up. 

I also wear sportsbras over my regular bras sometimes for extra support. They have some super size (up to 10x) lingerie here, but it's kinda limited:

http://www.Mizrak.com


----------



## lottapounds (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link. That is a great idea about d.i.y-ing to spiff up boring bras. I will have to get my be-dazzler out  Sorry you are more limited in your options. i have tried bra extenders but they used to come undone, so i don't trust them anymore. I hate having to buy new bras but my old ones are falling apart and don't fit anymore. :doh:


----------



## seavixen (Jul 25, 2012)

Most of my favourite panties are from Cacique / Lane Bryant. They only go up to a 28, but I'm definitely NOT a 28, and I can wear most of their panty styles. I'm not sure how the thongs fit, though, since I don't think I have any of those. I really like their string bikinis, however. 

I've gotten some super cute thongs from Torrid. I really like how most of their panties fit, and, once again, I'm so far out of Torrid sizing otherwise that it's not even funny.

Roamans / One Stop Plus / Etc used to have basic cotton thongs that went quite high in size, but I'm not sure if they still do. It's probably something to check for on a regular basis.


----------



## lottapounds (Jul 29, 2012)

I will have to check out some different sizes then to see what might work. I wish I could sew myself  I am sick of wearing old lady undies. I guess clothing designers must think ssbbw's are too sexy to wear panties. Maybe i should start going commando


----------



## seavixen (Jul 31, 2012)

lottapounds said:


> I will have to check out some different sizes then to see what might work. I wish I could sew myself  I am sick of wearing old lady undies. I guess clothing designers must think ssbbw's are too sexy to wear panties. Maybe i should start going commando



The sizes get so weird, too. It's such a gamble.  I got some somewhere (Roamans or one of those, I think?) ages ago that should have been too small - by the size charts - and I think I could actually fit another person in them.

Totally ridiculous. I prefer to just wear them too small - not uncomfortably, but so they fit tight and don't move around - instead. Large, fuller coverage undies always end up showing, popping out above my jeans waistband, and being baggy on me (or too tight in a bad way, like thigh cutting). My waist is over 20" smaller than my hips, so "properly fitting" undies just want to fall down... and the belly / butt proportions are always soooo wrong. Never enough room in back, and way too much in the front.

That's why I like the LB bikinis.  I haven't tried their thongs, though they have them. I'm not sure how those would fit, since the bikinis sit low on my hips and under my tummy. For what it's worth, my hips are over 70".


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 31, 2012)

This bra goes up to size 56H, and it runs full. Also, I believe it is available with an underwire, altho this pic is not that style.

I've never had a pretty leopard bra before, so I was pretty thrilled to find it!

It's made by Goddess.

View attachment bra.jpg​


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Aug 1, 2012)

First I feel your pain. I'm a smaller band but a much bigger cup, 50H, and for me finding anything pretty or sexy in bras is almost impossible, for me Lane Bryant isn't an option because their H cups stop at a 44, and their D's stop at 50, so even with an extender they'll still be too small. The only bras I have are from Fashion Bug, their Balconettes are the best I have found and come in a 48H so I pop an extender on and its perfect, but their D's stop at 48. Avenue bras stop at 48 as well, but they are my go to store for undies, I am by no means a 30/32 on bottom, but their 30/32's fit me perfectly, I can't wear Lane Bryant the last pair I wore I actually tore trying to put it on, but I don't think they have thongs, I never wear thongs though, boyshorts, bikini, and cheeky instead. There are a couple I found in a 54D with underwire/sidewire, and with an extender a 54 will fit you http://www.fullbeauty.com/Plus-Size...0,1000000054,1000000021,1000000061,1000000619 same site also has some smexy looking thongs, but they are a 12/4x but maybe they could work http://www.fullbeauty.com/Plus-Size...r=1000000432,1000000054,1000000021,1000000061
I checked the other sites I know of for bras and couldn't find much else with underwires


----------



## lottapounds (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks. I was actually considering one of those leopard bras from Goddess, and maybe those lace thongs would work. They look stretchy. 

I have decided we should start our own lingerie company for big sizes. I have been putting off getting new underthings because they never fit, but hopefully with these suggestions i can find somthing. If not i can always stitch together some fig leaves. I really appreciate the help and have found a lot of nice places to get clothes because of these boards. So thanks to everyone! :bow:


----------



## BBW_Curious1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hipsandcurves.com is solely plus size lingerie---not sure what their sizes run to, but their bras are super comfy and stretchy  my hubs orders things he likes for me from there lots


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 20, 2012)

BBW_Curious1 said:


> Hipsandcurves.com is solely plus size lingerie---not sure what their sizes run to, but their bras are super comfy and stretchy  my hubs orders things he likes for me from there lots


Some of their extended sizes run to 5X/6X but they tend to run small even at those sizes. 

Torrid's fishnet stockings in the highest size, I happen to know fit a 37 inch thigh (several friends filled me in) --I have some of theirs with bows, cameos, etc.


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Aug 20, 2012)

I very greatly wish someone could point me in the direction of super massive thigh sized fishnets, I have always had very large thighs regardless, and I haven't been able to wear fishnets in a very long time because I simply can not find any that are anywhere near big enough for my thighs if anyone knows this elusive secret, my thighs, and the rest of me, would be eternally grateful


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 12, 2013)

1. Yes, I watch the Steve Harvey Show. 

2. Yes, I feel shame because it's really not very good.

3. I watch it because sometimes he has some awesome big girl clothing ideas, and Thursday, he had an awesome lingerie designer on to show her wares. 

4. Her site: http://lovelyslingerie.net/


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 12, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> 1. Yes, I watch the Steve Harvey Show.
> 
> 2. Yes, I feel shame because it's really not very good.
> 
> ...


Oh good lawd, that steampunk leather corset!!!!


----------



## sarahyourprincess (Jan 13, 2013)

ThaliaBombshell said:


> I very greatly wish someone could point me in the direction of super massive thigh sized fishnets, I have always had very large thighs regardless, and I haven't been able to wear fishnets in a very long time because I simply can not find any that are anywhere near big enough for my thighs if anyone knows this elusive secret, my thighs, and the rest of me, would be eternally grateful



I've had really good luck with http://www.welovecolors.com/Shop/PlusSizedHosiery.htm for fishnets and tights in general


----------



## ecogeek (Feb 6, 2013)

Loving this thread...I've never been much into things like this...but have recently decided it might be nice in the future. I plan for the next guy I am with to be someone who loves a fat girl naked.


----------



## SunshineRae (Feb 7, 2013)

i feel you i have so much trouble finding clothes and lingerie as well, so someone point me in the right direction


----------



## gogogal (Feb 27, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Some of their extended sizes run to 5X/6X but they tend to run small even at those sizes.



Totally agree. I've ordered 5x/6x items from hipsandcurves and I literally could explode out of them at second. Typically those sizes should cover the 28-32 range but they feel more like 24/26. I like biggalslingerie. Same issue with their 5x/6x range but you can actually pick colors/fabrics and have them cusom make it certain items to your size.

On a side note, just saw this on hipsandcurves. Is this not the sexiest thing ever!? Only goes to 3x (no doubt a small 3x). Way too small for me but I kinda think exploding out of that outfit would be superhot  I'm also thinking, though it's sold as lingerie, it would be so cute with jeans or leggings and a pair of cowgirl boots.


----------



## MystiqueFantasy (Jul 25, 2013)

i am having the same problem as far as finding sexy things to wear, lingerie, panties, fishnets ect. i have looked at torrid biggals and a couple others and seems they all run way too small but i see many women bigger than me wearing sexy things. as for the bras girls, a good friend of mine opened my eyes to the wonderful world of bra extenders, i wear a 54 to 56 C and can never find sexy bras but i have acquired some sexy bras from lane bryant and i love them, BRA EXTENDERS ARE GREAT


----------

